# The News



## Juliana (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Yesterday we went to the hospital and got the confirmation we've been dreading. 

I feel so lost and feel like our world has been turned upside down. 

I've been sitting the house all day and done nothing but cry my heart out. 

My husband feels so helpless, he wants to make me feel better again but doesn't know how and I feel so sorry for him. 

The problem lies with me, not him.... I feel like I've disappointed him and let him down. 

The doctor we saw yesterday kept telling us we're not alone in this situation but it didn't make me feel any better at all. 

Everything seems to happen to everyone else around us so easily but not us. 

I'm sorry if I seem to be indulging in self pity - we know we should now try to move on but it's not going to be easy. 

Thanks for reading ....

Juliana


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

Your message really struck a chord with me.  I will never forget the day the consultant rang my mother and summoned me to the hospital himself to tell me that I have no ovaries.  I was then taken through a crowded waiting room in tears.
Just to let you know that time is a great healer, and even though right now you must be feeling very raw it does get easier.  Try not to make too many big decisions about the future until the both of you have got over the first hurdle of accepting your news.  Also gradually establish a circle of support e.g us at FF , just be careful who you tell at first as this situation can change relationships and friendships for better and worse.
I hope that I don't sound too interfering but when I found out at first I wish there had been a place like this to share my feelings.

Good luck


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Juliana

Sending you massive   and welcoming you to this place.
Am so sorry that you are hurting so badly at the moment.

Much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi
saw your post and just wanted to send you some hugs  

i am not sure where you are up to with your quest for kids - ivf/donor eggs/adoption  but i truelly hope that your heart will heal through the love and support of your friends and family - including us at FF 
we are all here for you 

love mashie xxxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Julianna,

Just wanting to say sorry to hear your news was so sad.   Really, don't apologise for some self pity - it can be the start to some well earned self care, and here is nothing wrong with looking after ourselves.

LoL Jq xxx


----------

